# Pond Fact Sheets to Help You With Pond Problems and Questions



## fishyscience (Apr 14, 2004)

ALL:

Often times you can address your pond issues and concerns by doing some simple reading. Here is a link that will provide you with a wealth of FREE information regarding pond management and problems. Developed by Ohio State University Extension pond specialists, these fact sheets are all downloadable.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/a-fact/

One word of advice regarding the application of chemicals for control of aquatic plants-----
Most pond owners fail to know the surface acreage, average depth and acre feet of their pond. Without this information, it is extremely difficult to apply the correct amount of chemical to control nuisance aquatic plants.
I advise anyone using chemicals in their pond to download, read and obtain the pond information necessary for proper chemical treatment applications.
This fact sheet is: http://ohioline.osu.edu/a-fact/0002.html
And is called simply Pond Measurements.

Hope this helps all OGFers with pond problems!!

Dave Kelch, Ohio Sea Grant Extension Specialist


----------

